# [Gestor de Arranque - MBR] Problemas (cerrado)

## RiNoA__

Buenas:

Tengo un problema. Veamos: En un primer momento tenía dos discos duros, en el maestro tenía instalada una Gentoo (lo primero que instalé) con todas sus particiones más una pequeñita de NTFS que tuve que hacer cuando instalé (posteriormente) Windows en el disco esclavo, ya que Windows requiere tener una pequeña partición por necesidad en el maestro también. Bueno, por diferentes motivos que no vienen al caso tuve que eliminar el Windows del disco esclavo (sin eliminar aún así la partición pequeña del disco maestro) y, al cabo de un tiempo, tuve que volver a reinstalarlo, aún a sabiendas de que había leído algo sobre que podría tener problemas con el registro de arranque si lo sobrescribía, pero al tener  esa pequeña partición de NTFS en el disco maestro, pensé, ingenua de mi, que no tendría problema alguno (lo siento, soy novata en esto, y creo que ahora me doy cuenta de que no tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra como he podido comprobar) y aún en caso de que existiera algún problema, pensaba que tan sólo tendría que reescribir el archivo de configuración del lilo y que para hacerlo podría arrancar desde el livecd de la instalación de la Gentoo y acceder a mi entorno montando las particiones pertinentes y utilizando el comando chroot. 

Pues bien, reinstalé el Windows y se cargó toda la configuración del MBR y resulta que no he podido acceder a mi entorno desde el livecd montando las particiones y utilizando el comando chroot, ya que cuando llego al punto de ejecutar chroot NEWROOT [COMMAND] , dice que no encuentra el directorio pertinente a [COMMAND]. He probado utilizando whereis chroot para escribir el que me indica ahí, pero nada. Lo he intentado desde el livecd de la Gentoo y desde una Ubuntu y con ambas me pasa lo mismo. He llegado a pensar que a lo mejor es que el Windows se ha cargado algo del Linux, no sé si esto es posible, pero es que después de instalarse el Windows en el esclavo, que es donde quería, al reiniciarse el ordenador me di cuenta de que salía de nuevo la pantalla de instalación y que se instaba instalando en el maestro también, y aunque lo paré en cuanto me di cuenta, ahora esa partición mínima se ha convertido en una partición de un giga, lo que no sé es si ha cogido espacio que había libre o si ha sobrescrito algo de la Gentoo. Lo único que sé es que no consigo acceder al entorno con chroot de una forma u otra y no sé otra forma de volver a escribir el LILO o acceder al MBR. He probado también a arrancar un cd de rescate, el systemrescuecd-x86, y montar el entorno desde ahí, pero nada, lo que he estado mirando en ese cd es el partimage y he visto que podría hacer una imagen de la partición donde guardo los datos, pero con esto tengo un par de preguntas, ya que al tratarse de una partición muy grande (hablamos de alrededor de 120 gigas), si utilizo la opción para dividir el tamaño, ¿podría dividirlo, por ejemplo, para 20 gigas? Porque esa opción en un principio he leído que está orientada a salvar la imagen en cds o diskets, pero mi idea era poder volcar esa imagen en pedazos de 20 gigas en otro ordenador de la red, sólo que un pedazo de 20 iría en un hd de ese ordenador, otros dos irían en otro hd del mismo ordenador ¿podré hacer eso, el volcar varios pedazos de tanto tamaño en hds dispersos, me dejará cambiar de volumen, o eso sólo está preparado para cds y diskets? Además, está la opción de zipearlo con gzip o bzip2, más o menos, ¿a cuánto nivel puede llegar a comprimir el bzip2? También he observado que si tuviera una copia de seguridad del MBR podría cargarla con ese programa, el problema es que no la tengo, porque no habría forma de crear esa imagen del MBR para poder cargarla con el programa, ¿no? (No sé si se me habrá entendido esto último). 

Sé que hago muchas preguntas, pero os aseguro que he estado googleando todo lo que he podido y cualquier ayuda sería muy bien recibida. Gracias por vuestro tiempo.Last edited by RiNoA__ on Sun Sep 18, 2005 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## focahclero

 *RiNoA__ wrote:*   

> Sé que hago muchas preguntas...

 

¡Y además muy condensadas!  :Wink: 

Yo en primer lugar, puesto que parece que sabes muy bien como te han quedado los discos, intentaría averiguar qué tienes en cada partición de cada disco. Es decir:

- arrancaría con un LiveCD, el que prefieras, haría un fdisck /dev/hdX (o cfdisk, o el que más te guste) para ver qué particiones hay

- luego iría montando cada una de ellas (las que sean NTFS supongo que no hace falta) y revisaría su contenido

Entonces podrás averiguar si todavía tienes la partición del "sistema" intacta  (aunque parece que no), los datos, etc.

Y luego obrar en consecuencia: salvar los datos, redimentsionar particiones, instalar... lo que haga falta.

Saludos,

----------

## RiNoA__

Hola focahclero:

El problema está en que si meto un livecd y monto las particiones que tengo o bien no veo nada o me salen carpetitas sin permiso de acceso (como el root del livecd no es el root de dicha partición... aunque supongo que sí que debería tener permiso de lectura) o carpetas de numeritos (cosas raras), de forma que no puedo ver su contenido, de ahí mi tendencia a intentar entrar directamente en mi sistema con el chroot, porque sino desde el livecd podría directamente grabar mis datos y todo sería más sencillo, pero así tampoco funciona... (porque lo más gracioso es que si monto en una carpeta la partición grande donde tengo los datos, si voy a propiedades de la carpeta sale como que hay 140 gigas pero no veo nada... en fin, no sé que pasa).

P.D.: ¿Puede tener algo que ver que el livecd que estoy usando es una Ubuntu cuando esa partición la trabajé en Gentoo?

----------

## esteban_conde

Con la Live CD de Ubuntu entra en aplicaciones --->herramientas del sistema --->consola teclea sudo parted /dev/hda.

Una vez en el menu de parted teclea help y dejate llevar.

echa un vistazo a http://ferrallador.iespana.es -->empezando con linux, ahí intento explicarle a mis amigos lo poco que se.

----------

## aj2r

Tú problema está en que chroot se hace sobre una carpeta y el comando que te dice no encuentra es el de el programa a ejecutar dentro de esa carpeta, por lo normal un shell

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

El comando /bin/bash indicado se refiere a /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash, así que cuando arranques con el LiveCD debes montar la partición raíz de tu sistema gentoo y entonces ejecutar el chroot

```
mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Donde hdXX es la partición correspondiente a tu sistema de ficheros raíz. Para ver cual era la partición que te interesa usa fdisk y mira la tabla de particiones con p.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/gentoo
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

 

Es muy posible que eso no le funcione con ubuntu si no le antepone sudo a las ordenes, al menos yo no he encontrado otra forma.

----------

## aj2r

Como hablaba de gentoo, yo pensaba que el liveCD que tenía es el de gentoo, y si es así puede hacer lo que he dicho.

----------

## RiNoA__

He probado tanto con el livecd de gentoo como con Ubuntu y con las dos he tenido el mismo problema. Los pasos que sigo son tal cual como los has descrito aj2r, que es como está en el manual de gentoo, y así no funcionaba, incluso he probado con distintas carpetas por si acaso, de ahí que probara el whereis chroot por si había algún problema de carpetas, pero nada. No obstante, probaré lo que dice esteban_conde y volveré a postear más tarde a ver, si eso con todas las órdenes que ejecuto para que quede más claro y con el error exacto que me dice. 

P.D.: Muchas gracias por vuestra molestia  :Smile: 

P.D.2: Ese Link   :Razz: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Depende de los permisos de escritura y de las opciones que dieses en las particiones al instalar windows... Es probable que se haya cargado las particiones de Linux.

Para instalar windows en un disco secundario o esclavo, hay otra forma: abrir el PC, quitar el cable de alimentación (el enchufe   :Smile:  ) al disco primario o maestro y dejar únicamente el secundario activo. Indicarle a la BIOS que arranque desde el secundario e instalar windows (sin que toque el primario, evidentemente).

Al volver a activar el primario, hay que remapear los discos, bien con lilo (no tengo idea de cómo se hace con lilo, pero creo recordar que era con algo como map=0x080 y map=0x081) o bien con grub (¿se nota que me encanta grub?)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

16. Fallo al iniciar Windows desde el segundo disco duro

Ahí está perfectamente explicado cómo hacerlo.

Siempre se ha recomendado instalar windows primero y linux después... hacerlo al contrario no crea nada más que problemas.

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo creo que el problema está en que linux no puede escribir en una partición NTFS (a priori) y al correr grub install la MBR se le resiste con XP (conste que no lo probado ya que siempre he dejado una partición fat16 al principio del primer disco duro).

Teniendolo de esa manera aunque instales w$ despues que linux chrootanado y ejecutando grub-install /dev/hda no hay incompatibilidades pues tanto w$ como linux no tienen problemas con fat16.

Nota:

algun manual que he leido por ahí habla de poner la primera particion en ex2 en vez de en fat16, pero eso si lo he probado y w2k no he podido arrancarlo.

----------

## Apocalypse_Now

Sólo una sugerencia: ¿porque no pruebas instalar algún gestor de arranque como G.A.G (http://gag.sourceforge.net/), y una vez dentro de Gentoo, instalar nuevamente el Grub o el LILO?

Saludos

----------

## RiNoA__

He probado con GAG y me daba un error al tratar de arrancar mi gentoo de "boot no válido". He intentado desde Ubuntu chrootear una vez más pero nada. Sin embargo, no hay nada que hacer, ya que he descubierto que NO hay nada en la partición grande... Es decir, no me explico cómo, todos los datos se han ido al traste... así que doy por cerrado el problema. Lo he comprobado al intentar crear una imagen, ya que al hacerla detecta como espacio usado un 1% cuando tenía esa partición a rebosar... Ahora mismo estoy un poco quemada conmigo misma y con mi novatería, que me ha pasado factura, pero al menos no volveré a caer en el mismo error y en fin, al menos he aprendido estos días algo tratando de solucionar el error... Es que perder 100 y pico gigas duele, pero eso no quita para que siga Linuxeando (con más cuidado).

Muchas gracias por toda vuestra ayuda.

----------

## DDrDark

Pues, por lo visto has aprendido 2 cosas como minimo  :Smile: 

1- Debo hacer back-ups  :Razz: 

2- Windows es malo... maloo.. MALOOO... linux .. ...... MI TESORO  :Razz: 

Descuida, no eres ni la primera ni unica que le pasa eso, por error propio o por el destino

salu2

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues con parted tienes la posibilidad, aunque sea remota de recuperar particiones, puedes ejecutarlo desde la liveCd sudo parted /dev/hda y a ver que pasa.

----------

